# WOW



## inshoreJAM (Aug 2, 2009)

F*#+N pissed!!! Ran the cum and baits out round 250yds or so, came back to find all 3 baits had made it back to shore west of my rod holders. The current was much worse than it appeared, 10oZ weights just couldn't hold on. On the retreival I realized that the slime was every bit as bad as some of you predicted. Gonna let it clear out and reinvest in some 16oZ weights. Brought my little cousin out to let him see a shark and I let him down. Feel like a firat class douche for draggin all the equip out, spendin an hour n a half settin up to turn around and head home. But that's the way it goes sometimes. I guess I'll take little guy over to my trout hole monday morn since he's out of school. On the upside, I'm posting this from my new blackberry. Better and faster reports to come!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Keep em coming brother!! It will turn around!!!!


----------



## inshoreJAM (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry bout the misspelling! DEFINATELY didn't run any CUM out!!! G-damn blackberry keys are so small I missed the H in CHUM! Not that yall didn't know what I meant, just thought it was pretty damn funny and a little embarrasing!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats the way it goes sometimes.:banghead I'm suprised that cum didnt bring um in.oke


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man I can't begin to tell you how many times I've gone out and came back empty handed. It can be tough some times.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Hadn't been on the forum long. But when I use to shark fish off the beach, some 30 years back. We would take cement block and tie a rope around it, then tie a piece of #20 or #30monofrom the rope to the hook. That way when the shark took the bait he would cut it off. Ifyou didn't get a run you could still brake it off. We paddle baits out on surf boards,I didn't like putting baits out after dark.A 1/2 of block worked in most currents.


----------



## inshoreJAM (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey thanks for the tip about the block, I'm kinda pissed somethin like that hasn't crossed my mind. Hopefully I can find time to try it this weekend. Maybe the FN slime has cleared up


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeap, I hate that green slim. Spent hours picking off the line.:boo


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *inshoreJAM (9/4/2009)*Sorry bout the misspelling! DEFINATELY didn't run any CUM out!!! G-damn blackberry keys are so small I missed the H in CHUM! Not that yall didn't know what I meant, just thought it was pretty damn funny and a little embarrasing!


I was so close to busting you on that! Thats funny.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

Use the pantyhose or grocery bag trick. Fill them up with sand. You can make them as heavy as you want and it is a super cheap/ easy to make weight.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Dont know if you did or not, but running your lines out a very aggressive angle up-current can do wonders to make your weights stick. There have been times I walked the kayak 100 yards down the beach before I even paddled out. It makes your line much more resistant to seaweed as well. The green slime however, that will usually jack up your day no matter what, when its thick.


----------

